
Tracking Stock - ableal
https://www.investopedia.com/terms/t/trackingstocks.asp
======
ableal
[https://www.cringely.com/2020/05/11/jeff-bezos-cant-
lose/](https://www.cringely.com/2020/05/11/jeff-bezos-cant-lose/)

 _[Considering Amazon breakup or ...] John Malone of Liberty Media could
advise Bezos on ways to keep Amazon together yet gain much of that additional
value through the use of tracking stocks. These are separately traded shares
that are linked to the financial performance of specific Amazon divisions.
Malone has used tracking stocks a lot to get Liberty’s market cap up and it
works. Maybe it’s only 75 percent as efficient, but then it involves a lot
less paperwork and investment banker fees._

